# Tracing arc shape into drywall



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

How can i transfer the circled "arc" shape onto a piece of drywall so i can cut to fit? 

I was thinking of using the opposite side but not sure it's exactly the same.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywall screw, string and pencil postioned until you find it. If its a perfect cirlce, If not big peice of cardboard, Keep trimming to fit then use that for a tracer.

Use a heavy course rasp to file the shape, Sureform they use to be called, Could get hand helds cheap.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it getting hung on that front end? Just hang a piece up there and router or use your key hole saw...


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

cazna said:


> Drywall screw, string and pencil postioned until you find it. If its a perfect cirlce, If not big peice of cardboard, Keep trimming to fit then use that for a tracer.
> 
> Use a heavy course rasp to file the shape, Sureform they use to be called, Could get hand helds cheap.




Thanks Cazna!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

thefinisher said:


> Is it getting hung on that front end? Just hang a piece up there and router or use your key hole saw...



I was inquiring about the back area circled in blue.

I'm really not sure how to transition the front end arc (green line) to the area that was formerly a closet. That area - 2' in the closet extended 2' into the former bathroom - will be the new shower enclosure. I was thinking about squaring it off. The shower will end up having two different heights.

Just to clarify "end of bathroom" in the picture refers to the end of the old bathroom. Now the entire space will be a bathroom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

